# Aftermarket lights



## hans88 (Jun 25, 2011)

i have been seeing guys with quads with blue,red,green and so on and so forth headlights....where do you get them at???


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

For brutes? Like this? superbrightleds. It's the 194 wedge base, i got the ones in the silver casing (one led pointing foward)


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

This one?

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=%2Fspecs%2FWLED-x5.htm


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

They are these WLED Miniature Wedge Base bulbs with High Power SMD LEDs. There the skinny silver ones on the bottom left. I got them in white and i use them when i don't want to blind anyone when going back to camp.


----------



## hans88 (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah those are the ones....they look awsome...are they very bright or more for just show??


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I assume you're looking for ones for the brute the ones these guys are running are plug and play and work great.
If you don't have a brute then cat's eyes might be what you're looking for, the only reason we don't do them for brutes is they already have parking lights.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea there pretty bright, I don't use them out on the trail though. I have them as low beams because the hid's are the high beams, much better then stock though.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

They're show and they are quite bright. Blue or white is probably the brightest. If you want just the side lights to shine like mine, cut the red/yellow wire going to the back of main headlight. This cuts low beam power to the main bulb, but when you switch to high beam it does both lights


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

^ Yea that's how I have mine wired, be sure to put di-electric grease so that water won't get in.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Sanative said:


> If you want just the side lights to shine like mine, cut the red/yellow wire going to the back of main headlight. This cuts low beam power to the main bulb, but when you switch to high beam it does both lights


You mean if you switch to high beam both the high and low come on or just high and the side lights?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

what he is saying is low beam will be your parking lights... and the high beam will be your regular headlights...when you do this mod


----------

